# New need help



## hogs4us2 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've been doing HRT for about a year now at 200mg each week split up in two 100mg injection.

The question In have is I just upped my dosage to 300mg each week about three weeks ago and I've increased everything weight and reps, but I'm not sore like I use to be is this do to the Test?

Next question I was told originally To limit my weight lifting to an hour.....is that still true when running a cycle of TEST at 300mg a week?


Thanks for the help and feed back!


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, and No


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jan 10, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Yes, and No


Thanks Rumpy!


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jan 10, 2014)

All input and feed back welcomed!


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 10, 2014)

I do believe test does help with recovery but I personally haven't really noticed any difference.  Maybe the only difference I do see is usually when off cycle I get a lot more sore than on. I also lift very heavy with moderate reps ranging anywhere between 8 -15. Also another exception is legs for me! No matter what im always sore for at least 4-5 days. For question number two, to be honest you really shouldn't ever b training longer than an hrs anyways imho. Unless ur doin a cardio session after weight training than I can see someone definitely working out over an hr. Hope this helps


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Is this TRT regimen through a doctor or self-prescribed? 

Test does aid in recovery but I'd be surprised if you actually felt a difference. It likely could be due to your fitness levels increasing or fatigue levels decreasing. 

There's no set time you need to workout for. Go in, get your shit done, and get out. Whether that takes 45min or 1hr45min will depend on you and your workout program


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 10, 2014)

Have you done blood work to see what your test level is? 100mg wk keeps me in a normal range while 300mg wk is basically a low dose cycle imo…


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 11, 2014)

Well actually Doc, please your a guru and im a commoner so take this with a grain of salt. But evidence suggests that we are peaked in anabolism after about one hour of weight training and cortisol peaks about 1 and a half hours suggesting to me that there may indeed be a "sweet spot" so to speak. Whats your take on that brotha?


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 11, 2014)

300mg will def help recovery, and everything else for that matter.

I usually try to keep workouts to an hr and a half


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the feed back! I'm going to answere some of the questions asked.

1) my HRT is doctor prescribed at 20g a week.

2) Yes I know that 300mg a week is like a low cycle of TEST.

3) I had my bloods checked at 200mg each week through out the past year and everything was great didn't have to take any kind of support drugs.

Again thanks for all the feed back.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 11, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Well actually Doc, please your a guru and im a commoner so take this with a grain of salt. But evidence suggests that we are peaked in anabolism after about one hour of weight training and cortisol peaks about 1 and a half hours suggesting to me that there may indeed be a "sweet spot" so to speak. Whats your take on that brotha?



I think there are very specific circumstances that must be had for that evidence to be pertinent. You can't make a blanket statement as general as that. Who's to say your anabolic response on bicep and tricep day will be the same as mine on a day where I squat heavy, press heavy, and deadlift heavy? It's not so much time dependent it's full context dependent...what's your training like, what's your progression scheme? What set and rep amounts do you use? Barbells or machines? Dumbells or kettleballs? BB type training or PL type training? Are you training fasted or on a full stomach? Etc. Too many variables to just tell everyone your workout should not be longer than 1.25hrs or something.  A beginner squatting 225lbs adding 5-10lbs every workout to his squat can get in a quick workout but the PL'er doing 10 sets of heavy doubles will need 5-10min rest in between sets. That's 50minnof rest time just for those squats. Can you honestly tell that guy he has to be out the gym in only an hour?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Also to add to the cortisol side of things: you're looking at cortisol as if it's your enemy in the context of your post. Cortisol is a NECESSARY hormone, one that's required for a healthy body and aids in adrenal function among other things. To say you must cut a workout short bc of a cortisol hormonal response to training is ridiculous IMO since the cortisol response is better viewed as a response to training stimulus. The more effective your training is, the more PL'er type training you do (concentrating on heavy compound lifts and accessory lifts vs a body part split) the more cortisol being released. This is bc by doing a body part split you're only creating localized fatigue and stress; localized to the body part being worked that is. The PL'er doing multiple heavy compound lifts working his whole body creates a systemic or body-wide fatigue and stress and will elicit a stronger hormonal response to training = more cortisol. Am I worried about that? Nope, not at all bc it's only telling me how effective my training is. Furthermore, a simple intake of some carbs and protein prior to lifting, during lifting, or after lifting will blunt the cortisol secretion. Who among is is lifting fasted, doesn't take an intra/peri workout supplement, or doesn't eat post training? If you answered nobody does that then nobody should worry about an acute repsonse bc it's a forest for the trees view. You cannot concentrate on an acute response without taking into consideration the chronic aspect. Chronicly high cortisol or elevated cortisol is indeed a problem and more than just bc of it's catabolic nature (high cortisol can help lead to adrenal fatigue). But it's elevation in an acute setting where you'd expect it to be elevated (during training and after) is hardly a concern of mine and IMO should be hardly a concern of yours.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok that does indeed make sense to me Doc, and your absolutely right I hardly think anyone especially pl'er is going to the gym fasted. And likewise for a bb'er. Yeah its definitely very difficult to get a full workout in limiting yourself to an hour when going heavy with 3-5 minute rest periods. To be honest this logic makes me feel a little better as I start cutting some workouts short when they hit 1.5 hours because of my current or previous logic. Thanks for your input


----------



## graniteman (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't think the test is why you're not feeling ''sore''. Maybe it's time to intensify or add some weight to your routine.
I'm done in a hour or hour and half tops depending on what Im working. Can't see it taking any longer


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 12, 2014)

Yup about 1.5 hours is usually where I end up. And if your trying to get sore, change up your routine. Try throwing different rep ranges


----------



## Megatron28 (Jan 12, 2014)

hogs4us2 said:


> 1) my HRT is doctor prescribed at 20g a week.



Where do I sign up for 20g a week?  I want your doc to treat me!


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 12, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Also to add to the cortisol side of things: you're looking at cortisol as if it's your enemy in the context of your post. Cortisol is a NECESSARY hormone, one that's required for a healthy body and aids in adrenal function among other things. To say you must cut a workout short bc of a cortisol hormonal response to training is ridiculous IMO since the cortisol response is better viewed as a response to training stimulus. The more effective your training is, the more PL'er type training you do (concentrating on heavy compound lifts and accessory lifts vs a body part split) the more cortisol being released. This is bc by doing a body part split you're only creating localized fatigue and stress; localized to the body part being worked that is. The PL'er doing multiple heavy compound lifts working his whole body creates a systemic or body-wide fatigue and stress and will elicit a stronger hormonal response to training = more cortisol. Am I worried about that? Nope, not at all bc it's only telling me how effective my training is. Furthermore, a simple intake of some carbs and protein prior to lifting, during lifting, or after lifting will blunt the cortisol secretion. Who among is is lifting fasted, doesn't take an intra/peri workout supplement, or doesn't eat post training? If you answered nobody does that then nobody should worry about an acute repsonse bc it's a forest for the trees view. You cannot concentrate on an acute response without taking into consideration the chronic aspect. Chronicly high cortisol or elevated cortisol is indeed a problem and more than just bc of it's catabolic nature (high cortisol can help lead to adrenal fatigue). But it's elevation in an acute setting where you'd expect it to be elevated (during training and after) is hardly a concern of mine and IMO should be hardly a concern of yours.



Hey doc I'm curious...sometimes my workouts stretch into the 2+hr range (right or wrong I don't know. When I'm feelin it I just go until I can't go anymore), but I'm not one to walk around with a shaker cup drinking something the whole time.  Should I be?


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry for jacking anyone's thread


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey thanks everyone for the input.

I mistakenly posted my HRT as 20mg each week.....I ment to put 200mg each week.

This board and those on it have proven to be a life saver for me.....Big thanks to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 12, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> Where do I sign up for 20g a week?  I want your doc to treat me!


MEGATRON!!! Anything that transforms into a gun, is already friggn awesome.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 13, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Hey doc I'm curious...sometimes my workouts stretch into the 2+hr range (right or wrong I don't know. When I'm feelin it I just go until I can't go anymore), but I'm not one to walk around with a shaker cup drinking something the whole time.  Should I be?



Do you eat before going to the gym? If so, what are the macros of that meal?


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 13, 2014)

graniteman said:


> I don't think the test is why you're not feeling ''sore''. Maybe it's time to intensify or add some weight to your routine.
> I'm done in a hour or hour and half tops depending on what Im working. Can't see it taking any longer



THIS!!!! This right here.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Do you eat before going to the gym? If so, what are the macros of that meal?



While I'm not on a terribly strict diet so there is some variance, it would typically break down like this

Protien -   50g
Fat -        41g
Carb -      60g
              -----
              809 cal


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 13, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> While I'm not on a terribly strict diet so there is some variance, it would typically break down like this
> 
> Protien -   50g
> Fat -        41g
> ...



If you eat that before working out that should be plenty. Plus I assume you eat or have a shake not long after you're done training so I think you're fine brother.


----------

